# Renaissance Fairs



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone done a Renaissance Fair (can't spell it   )  I may have the opportunity of doing one and would love to hear what other people have experienced with them....

TIA

Lindy


----------



## Deda (Apr 19, 2009)

We go every year, dressed in our witchy finest, chain mail and kilts! I love to walk around and people watch.  

The Virginia Renn Faire is easy to get into but the foot traffic is sparse and I doubt its worth the cost and effort.  Now the Maryland Renn Faire is amazing, probably on the scale of the Texas Renn Faire, the waiting list to be a vendor is around 10 years.

I say go for it, you can try it, if you don't like it, don't do it again.  You won't know until you try.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 19, 2009)

> We go every year, dressed in our witchy finest, chain mail and kilts!


I'd pay to see those photos!

I hope we get to go to the Ren Fets this year on My 16th there is to be a pirate ivasion 8) . I love me some pirates  !


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > We go every year, dressed in our witchy finest, chain mail and kilts!
> 
> 
> I'd pay to see those photos!
> ...



Oh we definately need picts from that!

Here is the link to the fair http://www.bcrenfest.com/index.html; I've already been told that my product would totally fit in and a kind reminder that we would need to be dressed period.   Here's the blurb on the "story line" for this year:

"The year is 1510 and it is not long after Steller's Grove was visited by King James and Queen Margaret of Scotland as well as disrupted by the pirates of the Jade Dragon. In this short time news has reached King Henry the Eighth that Charity's plea for innocence and the release of the warrant placed on her's and her crew's heads has been honoured by The King of Scotland and that they have been released of the original warrant's claims.
What James does not know is that a witness has been discovered and can personally ID Charity and her crew as the architects of certain crimes. With this new tool coming to light Henry reissues a new warrant and sends it out across the land.

When the Sleepy Shire of Steller¹s Grove receives the new warrant they also inherit the witness, who has decided to settle there as a way to finally begin a new life. The moment the Sheriff reads the new warrant he goes about preparation for any possible return of Charity or members of her crew. A wise move as Charity has decided she has grown fond of Steller's Grove and believes the Sheriff and the villagers would not toss her and her crew out if they are merely there to relax.

Her return not only stirs up memories of embarrassment for the Sheriff but also puts her, her quartermaster and her firstmate at the mercy of their own lies and deception. To make matters worse The King and Queen of Scotland return. Frustrated by Charity's now growing fleet blocking their paths, the King is on the warpath. His insistence for her ships to leave him, and his ships, alone may lead to one conclusion. The King may have to make Privateers out of this ragtag group of pirates."

If nothing else the entertainment value is above & beyound!!!!  The cost is reasonable - A 10x10 booth with power is $125.00 inclusive for the 3 days..... Mom & I are already designing our customes...... :wink: 

So basically not all Renaissance Fairs are created equal either huh....


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2009)

_That_ sounds like fun!  I don't know if we have anything similar over here in Australia......

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmmm - the entertainment value will definately be worth it and so will the dress-up.  We have to supply our own tent and tables for a 10x10 space.  We'll also be having a little bit a fan blowing to keep us cooled down    And it will be fun doing this as a Mother/Daughter venture.  From what I've read on the site it looks legit and a lot of fun....so we'll see.

Okay I have decided - going for it - now I need to figure out how many and which kinds of soap to take with me.......yikes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats Lindy, I bet you will have a blast and sell tons of soap. Sounds like a lot of fun  to me.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Kitn - I promise to take LOTS of pictures - it is going to a blast....


----------



## polarbearforge (Apr 20, 2009)

I've done ren faires from a blacksmight/knifemaker/potter point of view.  I demonstrate blacksmithing during the faire.   We're part of a re-enactment group, so we already had garb.

I haven't had the experience of selling soap at one, but there was a gentleman setup next to me for a couple years that did.    He always seemed to do really well.

Jamie


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Jamie!  I needed to hear that....


----------

